# MiteZapper



## Ray4852 (May 27, 2011)

Anybody here try this product. it looks like a nice way to kill mites. for what we have to pay for it. it will pay for itself in one year. no chemicals to add to our hives.

http://www.mitezapper.com/Mite-Zapper-Frame-19-x-9125_p_26.html


----------



## clintonbemrose (Oct 23, 2001)

I was in on the testing of this product. It was invented by Dr. Zachary Wong at Michigan State University. It is simple to use and works well.
Clint


----------



## BeeBrothersApiary (Oct 14, 2007)

:lpf:

Nice!

Does it work better with a Chevy or Ford?


----------



## buzzhageman (Jul 25, 2011)

clinton this look demonic! What is the effect on the on the sealed brood


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

buzzhageman said:


> clinton this look demonic! What is the effect on the on the sealed brood


According to the website it kills them, too. Heat is the weapon of choice here.

Ed


----------



## buzzhageman (Jul 25, 2011)

seems counterproductive!!!!!!!


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

buzzhageman said:


> seems counterproductive!!!!!!!


Not really. Many people use drone brood as traps for mites...they remove the comb after the drone cells are sealed and scrape them off, thus killing the juvenile mites that are forming inside as they parasitize the drone larva/pupa. Most hives have plenty of drone to spare. According to the zapper's website the workers come in after the "zapping" and clean the dead/dying mites and drones out of the cells.

Ed


----------



## buzzhageman (Jul 25, 2011)

failed to realize they were talking drone brood oops


----------



## clintonbemrose (Oct 23, 2001)

The frame is a drone frame. If you run the wires outside then you can hook it up without opening the hive. I check the frame 3 to 5 days later and if it is cleaned up by the bees then you have very hygenic bees.
Clint


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

The problem I see is that there isn't a medium version for folks using all mediums. Being as this is a "new" IPM method and that people using all mediums for brood and honey is considered somewhat of a "new" method, it seems the manufacturer might be missing a large portion of the market.


----------

